# Unseasoned oak??



## danbono (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi All I picked up some unseasoned oak at my reclying center. I was thinking of using it to just start a good coal bed before adding the flavoring wood.
Any idea's or thoughts on this process?

Thanks DanB


----------



## joe black (Apr 7, 2016)

Dan,  I personally would not use it.  It will take too long to dry out enough to burn into coals.  It will produce a tremendous amount of white billowy smoke and will start a creosote build up in your smoker.  IMO, your best bet is to find an out of the way spot and stack it up for next spring.

That's my $0.02,   Joe


----------



## jamesoh79 (Apr 7, 2016)

Agreed. I will only used seasoned wood. Period. Green wood produces thick white smoke. And leaves a bitter taste.


----------

